# homerecording die erste..



## shiver (3. Juli 2002)

hallo,
ich hoffe ich nerve niemanden,
und ich hoffe euch hängt die frage nicht zum hals raus.

ich bekam eben 2 mal einen 404-error auf die suchfunktion,
werde es aber nachher nochmal probieren.

sollte ich also ein fettnäpfchen erwischt haben, sprich, die frage wurde schon oft beantwortet, bitte nicht hauen 


also.. homerecording...

ich möchte gern mit cubase recorden, bin mir über den ablauf jedoch noch nicht ganz sicher.

gitarren - wie am besten aufnehmen?
micro?
direkt in ne tretmühle und dann ins line in?
in wavelab aufnehmen, oder direkt in cubase recorden?

was muss man beachten, zwecks raum?
vorher mit stoff auskleiden zwecks schallbrechung an der wand?
oder, wie ich mal gelesen habe, gitarren am besten in einer "holzkiste" aufnehmen, die mit stoff ausgekleidet wurde, und den so "trockenen" sound besser nachbearbeiten?
nicht lachen, das hab ich echt mal in der guitar gelesen!

welche anforderungen werden an den rechner gestellt, wenn ich audio aufnehme?
ich habe zwar nur nen 800er, aber 896 mbram und ne grosse platte - wie viele spuren kann ich wiedergeben ohne aussetzer?

oder, hat jemand von euch damit erfahrung und kann mir ein paar geschichtlein erzählen? 

oder doch in den sauren apfel beissen und n studio übers wochenende mieten?
würe immerhin 600 mark kosten =/


und ja, ich weiss, man könnte diese infos alle kriegen über stundenlange recherche im internet - jedoch fände ich erfahrungsberichte von euch ganz nützlich. o

oder vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch gute links zu foren/sites zu diesem thema - hab schon gegooglet, leider nur schrott oder kiddie-warez-seiten gefunden, die sich mit fragen wie "was ist ein dongle" beschäftigen - no thanks =)


danke im vorraus


----------



## Vitalis (3. Juli 2002)

> und ja, ich weiss, man könnte diese infos alle kriegen über stundenlange recherche im internet ...


 Komm schon  Wenn deswegen niemand was fragen würde, dann wäre das Forum längst tot. Obwohl manchmal.....

Zu Deinen Fragen weiß ich leider nichts, hab wenig Ahnung davon, aber kennst Du http://www.homerecording.de schon? Wenn ja, dann darfste meinen Post löschen


----------



## Kaprolactam (3. Juli 2002)

Hoios!

Also ich kann dir wenig zum Thema Cubase sagen, das benutze ich nämlich nicht, aber zur allgemeinen Aufnahmesituation hab ich ein paar Tips.
Es kommt natürlich immer darauf an, in welchem Professionalitätsgrad du dich bewegst. Wenn du z.B. Kabel mit der Dicke von durchschnittlichem Vogeldraht (übertrieben formuliert) verwendest, kannst du dir akustische Optimierungsversuche klarerweise sparen.

*Aufnahmeumgebung*
Im Allgemeinen gilt:
- Ruhig sollte es sein. Das versteht sich eigentlich von selbst, zwar kann man mittlerweile ganz gut mit Rauschunterdrückung nachbearbeiten, aber es geht immer Dynamik dabei verloren, weshalb eine ruhige Aufnahmeumgebung auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen ist.
- Es gibt kaum etwas, womit man sich eine Aufnahme derartig gut versauen kann wie unkontrolliertes Hallen. Der typische "Soundkeller" ist dafür ein abschreckendes Beispiel. Kahle Betonwände und Böden, kaum Schallfänger, und schon hat man einen Sound der mit keinem elektronischen Trick dieser Welt wieder gerettet werden kann. Dabei ist es eigentlich nicht allzu schwer, etwas dagegen zu tun. Den ganzen Raum mit Eierkartons oder sogar Akustikmatten auszukleiden ist eigentlich nur bei Schlagzeug wirklich sinnvoll, bei der Gitarre ist es oft völlig ausreichend, in Richtung eines Regals zu spielen. Teppich am Boden wirkt zwar dämpfend, färbt den Klang aber auch dumpf. Den selben Effekt haben übrigens auch Steinwände. Holzwände reflektieren Schall in einer 'warmen' Färbung, das ist oftmals erwünscht und wird gezielt eingesetzt. Beton und andere glatte, harte Materialien sorgen für einen blechernen, nasalen Klang.
Ein Raum ohne parallele Wände ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht, da die Folgereflektionen gedämpft werden. Eine schräge Decke verdirbt dagegen oft den Klang.
Wenn man nicht ein gut ausgestattetes Studio sein eigen nennen kann, dann ist oftmals Ausprobieren angesagt. Eine primitive und dennoch gute Möglichkeit bietet der Händeklatschtest. Hierbei merkt man schnell, welche Klangcharakteristik der Raum aufweist. Es empfiehlt sich auch, den Test an mehreren verschiedenen Stellen im Raum durchzuführen, die Ergebnisse werden sich stark unterscheiden.
Wenn große kahle Flächen im Aufnahmeraum vorhanden sind, dann ist eine relativ billige und wirksame Methode, diese mit Holzrahmen zu verkleiden, über die Stoff gespannt ist. Das 'Luftpolster' zwischen Stoff und Wand sorgt zum einen für eine akustische Entkoppelung, zum anderen diffundiert es auftreffenden Schall. Perfektionisten können den Raum auch mit Eierkartons/-paletten auskleiden, doch sorgt dies für einen _wirklich_ reflektionsarmen Raum, was den Klang tot wirken lassen kann. Tonstudios sind zumeist so gebaut, daß Nachhall gezielt gesteuert wird und den Klang unterstützt, statt ihn zu stören. Das ist aber wirklich eine Wissenschaft für sich.

*Technik*
Eins vorneweg - ein richtiges Studiomischpult ist eine verdammt praktische Sache. Ich nenne einen Studiomaster 24-Kanalmixer mein Eigen und würde nichts mehr ohne machen. An die Flexibilität gewöhnt man sich sehr, sehr schnell. Es muß nicht unbedingt XLR-Stecker haben, und man braucht auch keine vier Aux-Groups, aber auch nur Gain-Regler für jeden einzelnen Kanal zu haben ist wirklich Gold wert.
Gitarren aufnehmen:
Seien wir realistisch. Gitarren aufnehmen gehört zu den schwierigsten Dingen im Leben eines Tontechnikers. 
Die integrierten Mikros von halbakustischen Gitarren sind im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment meist für die Tonne, Humbucker klingen, falls vorhanden, nicht nach Akustikgitarre. 
Hier empfiehlt es sich auf jeden Fall, in ein gutes dynamisches Mikrofon wie das Shure SM57 oder das AKG D440 (achtung: beide standardmäßig XLR) zu investieren, die ungeahnte Qualitäten in der Gitarre aufdecken. Allerdings gilt hier auch, daß der Klang der Gitarre im Nachhinein kaum noch geschönt werden kann. Also nichts was nicht voher schon gut klingt ist aufgenommen brauchbar. 
Das gilt noch viel mehr für E-Gitarre. Den schlimmsten Fehler den man hierbei begehen kann ist, den Ausgang des Effektgeräts direkt ins Mischpult/den PC zu stöpseln! Vielleicht ist es einen Versuch wert, aber es wird mit 99,5 %iger Sicherheit absolut sch***** (da zensier ich lieber selber) klingen. Am besten ist es, das Mikro (günstig wären wiederum vom o.g. Fabrikat) ca. 10 cm vom Verstärker entfernt zwischen Mitte und Rand der Box aufzustellen, hier hat man eine gute Mischung zwischen mittleren und druckvollen Frequenzen. Diese Methode steht und fällt natürlich wiederum mit dem verwendeten Verstärker. Ein Röhrenverstärker wäre wünschenswert, diesen sollte man bei der Aufnahme ordentlich aufdrehen, die Röhren bringen so ihre volle Dynamik und klingen am besten. Bei Transistorverstärkern ist das nicht so wichtig.
Dann schwupps in Mischpult/PC rein und probieren. Mit welchem Programm letzendlich aufgenommen wird, hängt hauptsächlich von den eigenen Vorlieben ab.

So, jetzt hab ich ne menge geschrieben, wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann frag 

/Kapro


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. Juli 2002)

Ich möchte nur einwerfen, dass man das ganze nicht zu ernst nehmen sollte. Die Qualität von einem echten, guten Studio bekommt man so oder so nicht hin.
Man sollte das nicht so verbissen sehen, mein Gott ****** drauf wenn da n bissl Hall drin ist. Musik lebt doch durch die Dynamik und nicht durch das Analytische. Das wird ja sonst fast wie bei den Hifi-Leuten.
Wenn ich mal was aufnehme, dann in meinem Zimmer mit nem recht guten Sennheisermikro vor meinen Marshall Röhrenamp. Das klingt eigentlich recht geil und im Vergleich zum Direktanschließen des Effektgerätes and den Verstärker auch viel besser weil natürlicher.
Man kann das vergleichen mit der Analogen Schallplatte zur CD.
Die Schallplatte hat vielleicht mal einen Knackster drin oder Rauschen aber es ist viel angenehmer zu hören.

Da mein Vater ja nun einer dieser Hifi-Freaks ist, spreche ich da aus Erfahrung:
Ich habe immer daran geglaubt, was in den ganzen "Audiophilen" Zeitschriften stand, bis ich einen Händler getroffen habe, der meine Ansicht total verändert hat:

Grundanlage kostete vielleicht 100.000€ bestehend aus 2 Lautsprechern und jeweils den Endstufen + Platte und CD.
Wenn man Audio glaubt, muss man diese Lautsprecher einmessen und wenn man die nur 1 cm verrutscht, klingt die gleich ******e.
So, aber der Herr hatte nun Pflanzen und Tische und Stühle und alles mögliche andere davor stehen also ein Audioredakteur würde Greuel kriegen. Es klang einfach nur geil, weil natürlich und nicht künstlich sauber.
Zitat von ihm: "In einem Club, wenn Eric C. da spielt, steht auch jemand vor ihnen und trotzdem klingt es geil." 

Ich finde da ist was dran. Das war jetzt viel aus der Audio / HiFi - Welt aber das lässt sich mit Sicherheit übertragen.

Noch ein Tipp: Nimm Logic Audio Platinum 5! Meiner Meinung nach ist es deutlich besser als Cubase VST 5.0 und auch dieses andere Neue.


Und die Anforderungen an den Rechner sind minimal. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Cubase ist aber ich kann z.B. mit dem ESX 24 (Sampler) in Logic mindestens 8 Spuren auf Maximallast fahren, ohne dass ein Overload erfolgt (800Mhz).
Der Rechner muss nicht schnell sein fürs Aufnehmen nur für Softwaresynthies. Beim Audioaufnehmen kommt es halt auf die Festplatte an. Vergleich das mal mit Videoschnitt und was da für Datenmengen durch müssen, dagegen sind 20 Audiospuren ein Furz.


----------



## Kaprolactam (4. Juli 2002)

Äh, momeeent, momeeent!
Das sind drei verschiedene Paar Schuhe:
1) Aufnahme
2) Hifi-Musikwiedergabe
3) PA-Anlagen
Drei verschiedene Situationen, drei verschiedene Philosophien. Ich werde morgen ausführlicher dazu schreiben, aber jetzt geh ich erst mal pennen.

n8
/Kapro


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Mich würds schon noch interessieren


----------



## Sodabob (4. September 2003)

Hi Leute!

ich bin der meinung, das wichtigste ist ein Raum der mit dem eigenen können mitwachsen kann.
bei den ersten aufnahmen hört man sowieso nicht was falsch läuft (spreche aus eigener erfahrung) mit der zeit wenn man lernt zu hören, findet man die schwachstellen des raumes.
Wichtig dabei ist nur das viele verschiedene räume und aufnahmen hört und mit dem eigenen vergleicht.

ansonsten gehe ich mit Kaprolactam konform das natürlichkeit der sterilitär vorzuziehen ist.

lieber eine ehrliche 500€ aufnahme mit "kleinen" Fehlern, als eine Sterile "BROIS" Multimilionen Produktion.

Prost Soda


----------



## Christoph (4. September 2003)

Bitte aufs Datum schauen


----------

